# Suggestions for the  cream of WC spots in Scotland?



## Wisewoman (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Firstly, as its been a while since I last posted,  i just want to say that it's good to see so many of the old names still here. 

So, me, my family and my little VW T4  (Daenerys) are off to Scotland again to do a bit of a circuit up one side, across and down the other. I would like to deliberately try and visit some of the best WC spots known to humankind.  I  know that one persons 'best' is another persons 'poor' but can anyone suggest any out of the way spots with the most fantastic views, over seas, mountains or moors that also have a great walk right nearby. I don't care about whether or not there is a water point or toilets. I generally only stay anywhere for one night and will be wilding it for about 16 nights. I guess I'm after the cream of those CR's / OR's !

Many thanks,
Melissa  The Book of Daenerys -  My vans blog


----------



## caledonia (Sep 25, 2019)

Go and explore well off the beaten track to find some gems. Scotland has lots of places you describe and discovering them is part of the wildcamping fun.


----------



## Wisewoman (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi Caledonia,

Thanks for your reply and I totally get your spirit  on this! 

I guess with my time a bit limited, I was looking for someone to say , 'you absolutely must go to 'this' CR', in order to try and cut down on some of the 'legwork'  

Cheers,
Melissa


----------



## dunfillin (Sep 26, 2019)

Wisewoman said:


> I guess with my time a bit limited, I was looking for someone to say , 'you absolutely must go to 'this' CR', in order to try and cut down on some of the 'legwork'



A sure way to find that it will be full up when you get there !!!


----------



## Wisewoman (Sep 26, 2019)

dunfillin said:


> A sure way to find that it will be full up when you get there !!!


I get your point but in all my nights of wild camping, I have never turned up to a place that's full up.

Maybe its because i'm in a  van and I often go to those more restricted access type places, or maybe it is because I seek the real away-from-them-all places. I also avoid touristy places as much as I possibly can! Plus, I also seek out and stay in new places and submit POI to here fairly regularly.

In my experience (now 200+ nights), there may be another wild camper there about 10 -15 percent of the time. If there is , I always say 'hello'   I think we should simply share the WC joy - but then I love rainbows, wear proverbial rose-tinted glasses, would like to think John Lennon is still alive and live to see another revolution of peace and love ! 

All the best,
Melissa


----------



## Scampi30 (Oct 5, 2019)

Two I visited recently, The Dores Inn at the head of Loch Ness with superb views down the loch. Nairn harbour carpark with views across to Cromarty and my old favourite as I used to sail, Crinnan Canal near Cairnbaan.


----------



## Wisewoman (Oct 6, 2019)

Many thanks for the suggestions - I have made a special mark in my map book to flag them up for me.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 7, 2019)

Opposite end of the causeway to Tongue village by the burial ground, very large open space, quiet , next to the sea and with mountain views.  Toilets in Tongue village . 

Please don't use the burial ground car park though.


----------



## QFour (Oct 7, 2019)

Scampi30 said:


> Two I visited recently, The Dores Inn at the head of Loch Ness with superb views down the loch. Nairn harbour carpark with views across to Cromarty and my old favourite as I used to sail, Crinnan Canal near Cairnbaan.



The Dores Inn don’t own the car park it’s public so you can stay without having to have a meal. The guy in the cabin was there waiting for nessie. We had a nice night there woke up with a nice view of the lake. Fife is worth a visit and you can park on the quay at Anstruther. The entrance is next to what looks like a round jail on 9the bend. Had to move the wheelie bins out of the way and wheels on the pavement to get down there. Sea on three sides and stepping stones across the harbour at low water. Locals use it as there are no parking meters.






We also stopped a Elie near the Ship Inn. There is a small country park and you can walk to the Ship Inn. We also found a tap near the Ship Inn along the beach.


----------



## Ian and Cath (Oct 7, 2019)

We stay at Elie often, the new height barrier has not been closed, Yet,


----------



## dane (Oct 9, 2019)

So many to choose from...   A couple of favourites are CR Loch Trool (great base from walking up Merrick) and CR Gleann Moor.

Not a wild spot, but on the southern bank of Loch Ewe there is a community campsite.  No facilities except bins, £5 a night.  Wide sandy beaches.

hth


----------



## flying kipper (Oct 9, 2019)

CR ratadan pass on the road to glenelg .fantastic views on a clear day


----------



## Wisewoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions - they look great - the Ratagan pass one looks like a rival for Loch Seaforth on the Hebrides - the latter reminded me of that boat scene from the old film Jason and The Argonauts (you'd have to have been there to know what I mean )


----------



## caledonia (Oct 9, 2019)

QFour said:


> The Dores Inn don’t own the car park it’s public so you can stay without having to have a meal. The guy in the cabin was there waiting for nessie. We had a nice night there woke up with a nice view of the lake. Fife is worth a visit and you can park on the quay at Anstruther. The entrance is next to what looks like a round jail on 9the bend. Had to move the wheelie bins out of the way and wheels on the pavement to get down there. Sea on three sides and stepping stones across the harbour at low water. Locals use it as there are no parking meters.
> 
> View attachment 73903
> 
> We also stopped a Elie near the Ship Inn. There is a small country park and you can walk to the Ship Inn. We also found a tap near the Ship Inn along the beach.


Loch Ness is not a lake lucky Nessie didn’t get you


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 9, 2019)

Mellon Udrigle north west Scotland.
not a wild site as there is water and waste disposal @ £10.00 a night but a beautiful location.


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 10, 2019)

Go on to google maps and type in Inverness Loch Ness, it is also on the poi map on this site. The views are stunning.


----------



## alcam (Oct 10, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Loch Ness is not a lake lucky Nessie didn’t get you


He is right about not being obliged to eat at the pub . Best I could say about their food is they sell a very good pint


----------

